# Which do you Prefer



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

just curious to see what the most popular color is..


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Where's fawn n blue?


----------



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

my bad totally forgot lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Too many colors to list. LOL


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

reds rule!
i so want a flame tree baby they are so gorgeous and sleek.... 
no bullys there (not theres anything wrong with bullys i own a red bully)
but flame tree is so IMPRESSIVE

REDS RULE


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

go brindles! gooooo!!!! lol


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Buck skin here


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I have to choose just one? My dogs are brown AND brindle....I guess I'll just pick brindle


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Black here!


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

personally its fawn, black, blue

because there is no fawn or blue, i said black


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

gotta be red!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

LOL I chose red too.... I love red.


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

oh now there is fawn and blue... well i think i still vote black cause i love the 3 the same!^^ 
but in montreal blue are only bully and very expensive...
so if i got to get one, i choose a black or fawn really clear fawn with black mask ^^


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Blacks rule!!! Brindles droole!! LOL not really......I've been a smart a$$ all day at work and I forgot to leave my job at the job.hehehe


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

sorry I added the fawn and blue. I couldnt help myself. Im curious to see what yall are into


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Fawn is the best ....


----------



## bLuEpItS86 (Apr 11, 2009)

Blue brindle baby


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

I voted red 'cause I like it the best, but I really like fawn too.


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

i think jet black is a mint color but i like all colors..


----------



## dixie (Apr 11, 2009)

lol i saw no pibald,ugggggggggggggggggg

pibalds are the prettiest i think


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

I voted Red, but thats not to say I don't like any other color. I love all the colors. Now I have a red, nd a blue... maybe I'll get a white and I can have red, white and blue... lol


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Black Beauty!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I said blue, because Lady is blue, and I love how silvery and unique she looks. But I'm a huge fan of the tricolor pits, and solid black is amazing as well...there should be an option for all of the above lol.


----------



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

redog said:


> sorry I added the fawn and blue. I couldnt help myself. Im curious to see what yall are into


THANKS REDOG


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

frufru-dog said:


> reds rule!
> i so want a flame tree baby they are so gorgeous and sleek....
> no bullys there (not theres anything wrong with bullys i own a red bully)
> but flame tree is so IMPRESSIVE
> ...


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

red brindle


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

I love Blue! It's my absolute favorite color and I can't wait to get myself a Blue boy. Whether he's a rescue or from a reputable breeder, I am so anxious!!


----------

